# Submersible fish webcam



## livefishcam (Nov 1, 2010)

If your an I.T gadget geek like me then have a go at making your own submersible live webcam for your fish tank lol :fish:

http://www.livefishcam.co.uk/2010/11/live-fish-cam-submersible-underwater-webcam/


----------

